# Meat bombs - AKA Where's an 800 when you need one?



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2013)

From earlier today, 1Dx, 300 f/4 + 2X III, cropped a lot:


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 8, 2013)

Why anybody would jump out of a perfectly good airplane is beyond me. Or rather, this is probably the unsafest airplane I've ever seen ... as soon as it reaches a decent altitude, everybody bails out! And then it lands and everybody gets in again ... ???


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 8, 2013)

How you liking that 300 f/4? I rented one for a trip a few years back but that was on a different body (APS-C) and now I have FF.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll probably miss it; I sold mine recently to get a wide angle. I was impressed with it though, small and light, good IS and AF that was usefully fast. 

Jim


----------

